#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  Meet Sri Lanka's Stunning Super Car Vega.

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,


Did you know about Vega super car? Vega is an impressive demo of Sri Lankans’ capacity to create advanced super cars. Vega is the brainchild of Harsha Subasinghe the CEO of CodeGen.Nearly $500,000 was invested by Subasinghe for the initial development of Vega.

*Let’s have a look at the specialties of Vega*

1. Vega is a hyper car with 900 horsepower and 530 pound-feet of torque.
2. The rear wheels of Vega powered by dual electric motors
3. Vega can hold about 3,000lbs vehicle weight with the help of Carbon-fibre structure
4. Vega’s battery packs with on-board lithium-ion
5. Vega can reach 0 - 60mph in 3.5 secs time
6. Tn a top speed of 150mph,Vega has achieved a 150-mile distance
7. Vega has cutting-edge algorithms to control on different highways and driving circumstances.


Guys, What do you think about this Sri Lanka's stunning super car Vega?

----------

